# 721 smart card reboot



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

:shrug: I was told to do a smart cart reboot on my 721 to correct a timer conflict problem which wasn't really a conflict. Is this safe to do? If I do it what will happen? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Yep its safe. I thank you for the info as this conflict is a problem for us. Its nice they put the card in the front for easy debugging


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Beats reaching around like the Dishplayer. 

As far as I know it is safe.


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

should I turn the unit off when I pull the smart card out?


----------



## LadyTalia (Oct 4, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Is this any different then holding down power button on the front panel for 6 sec, until it re-boots?


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I've been told by DISH that the smart-card reboot is a bit more intensive than the power-button reboot, but I don't know if they really know what they're talking about. Its a good idea to do this as a preventative measure every week or so, just like rebooting your PC. Us 501 users are painfully aware of this.


----------

